# Confused about 12a in the Schedule 3 Economic Classes FSW Form



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Schedule 3
Economic Classes - Federal Skilled Workers


Hello All,

I am filling out this form and confused about something in it. I am copying below the exact words of *question 12*, which has two parts: *a* and *b*.

*Question 12a:*
Identify, from the list below, the primary occupation and the corresponding four digit 2011 NOC code that will be used to assess whether your application meets the minimum program requirements to be eligible for processing. [Then there is a single field for Occupation and a single field for NOC.]

*Question 12b:*
Starting with your current occupation, list your occupations with the 10 years preceding the date of your application. For each occupation, identify the dates of employment, your occupation, the appropriate four-digit 2011 NOC node, the number of years of continuous full-time or equivalent part-time experience, and a description of your main duties.

In question 12a, it says "from the list below". I don't see any list! What list is being referred to in question 12b? Is it "50 categories" at the CIC website or "the best of my occupations" mentioned in part 12b of this form?

In question 12a, if it is asking me to pick the best one from 12b, then that is a designation. But if it asks to take one from the 50-category list, then that is a category.

So, it is important to understand what to put before putting anything in 12a.

Experts, please help.

__ mcgyver


----------

